# Football teams in Sharjah



## mitch15 (Mar 20, 2013)

Hi everyone,

New to this website. My girlfriend and I have been offered a job in Sharjah. We can't wait.

I was just wondering if anyone knew of any football clubs I would be able to join when we arrive in September. And, Who could I contact?

Cheers


----------



## ALI1101 (Jun 28, 2013)

hey,
i am sorry i am new in sharjah, but if u wanna play friendly games i am in


----------



## adansho (Jun 21, 2013)

ALI1101 said:


> hey,
> i am sorry i am new in sharjah, but if u wanna play friendly games i am in


I'm moving out to Sharjah end of August and would be up for some friendly games.
Not sure I got the skill or commitment to join a club, but up for a kick about one day.


----------



## ALI1101 (Jun 28, 2013)

hey guys , does anyone arranging football matches these days?


----------

